# Trading power of red Sanbonani or Club Mykonos weeks?



## g4fishing (Jan 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if either of these resorts (red Sanbonani or Club Mykonos) is a strong trader?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Dottie (Jan 9, 2007)

Club Mykonos seems to be a good one.


----------



## tedk (Jan 10, 2007)

My Sanbonani week usually 29 does not trade very well. This is after black sunday, so i would not go that road.
           ted


----------



## g4fishing (Jan 10, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for your help


----------



## BevL (Feb 21, 2007)

Any suggestions of Club Mykonos week numbers that are stronger than others?  Thanks

Bev


----------



## Dottie (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't know the answer, but from what I have seen in RCI lately, I would suggest staying with a red week for sure.  I have no idea if size matters.  My last SA week is a white studio and has gone from unbelievably good to DOG.  A rep told me it was not pulling so much because it was rated so high, it would not pick up ordinary resorts.  I asked him to wave the block and give me an ordinary resort.  He checked with a supervisor, returned and then admitted that the week had no power.


----------



## Conan (Feb 21, 2007)

[deleted -- I was thinking of Mykonos, Greece]


----------

